# Ronnie



## Ronald37 (Jan 8, 2014)

Just joined this site and in desperate need help from ex pats. Few questions answers would be much appreciated first of all could somebody tell me the best and cheapest way to bring my car to cyprus coming just with my girlfriend and would you recommend just to rent for a while, I am hoping we don't need to work as I have a descent pension please please help as I seem to be banging my head of a brick wall at the moment


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

If you want to send it by sea then try Andrews Shipping.

I think that the importation rules here have now changed so it would be wise to check the latest position if you are planning on keeping it here for over six months.

You need to check the cost of any customs duties, vehicle registration fees and vehicle excise duty. The excise duty may be a killer as I believe that there are new fees for newly registered vehicles. These are based on engine size and CO2 emissions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

Pam n Dave said:


> If you want to send it by sea then try Andrews Shipping.
> 
> I think that the importation rules here have now changed so it would be wise to check the latest position if you are planning on keeping it here for over six months.
> 
> You need to check the cost of any customs duties, vehicle registration fees and vehicle excise duty. The excise duty may be a killer as I believe that there are new fees for newly registered vehicles. These are based on engine size and CO2 emissions.


The excise duty you can avoid if you have owned your car more then six months in UK.
The problem can be the new registration fees but they seem to have been put on hold, I am sure the trojka has something to do with that.

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Ronald37 said:


> Just joined this site and in desperate need help from ex pats. Few questions answers would be much appreciated first of all could somebody tell me the best and cheapest way to bring my car to cyprus coming just with my girlfriend and would you recommend just to rent for a while, I am hoping we don't need to work as I have a descent pension please please help as I seem to be banging my head of a brick wall at the moment


I don't understand why you are banging your head against a brick wall when a look through the past posts on this forum will you give you a lot of guidance and help.

You received a couple of replies which should help with the car. The alternative is to contact a removals company to ship it for you. I believe there is a link the forum provides to help get these quotes.

The regular advice given to everyone is to rent accommodation at first which allows the flexibility of deciding the area you prefer to live in and then consider whether to buy or stay in long term rental.

I hope you can cope with the sometimes frustrating bureaucracy over here if you find getting well documented basic information so difficult. If not you will be banging your head against stone or concrete walls!!!

What other questions do you have?

Pete


----------



## Ronald37 (Jan 8, 2014)

Pete thanks for your advice will have to keep looking about the info for the car, there is a few items I have red but with different outcomes for the car thanks again Pete will keep in touch


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Ronald, welcome to the forum.
Have you taken some time to read some of the existing threads on the forum?
You will find many questions you might have will have been answered already many times. Reading some of threads may bring other questions you have to mind and we are all very happy to answer to the best of our abilities.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Ronnie, many moons ago I lived just along the road in Alva. Like the others have said, I'm sure no question you may have hasn't been asked before, there is lots of useful info on here.
We moved here last summer and love it, but I remember this time last year there seemed to be so much to do to make the move happen, but we did it. There were a lot of lists!


----------



## Ronald37 (Jan 8, 2014)

H&S said:


> Hi Ronnie, many moons ago I lived just along the road in Alva. Like the others have said, I'm sure no question you may have hasn't been asked before, there is lots of useful info on here.
> We moved here last summer and love it, but I remember this time last year there seemed to be so much to do to make the move happen, but we did it. There were a lot of lists!


hi there h n s I actually stay in MENSTRIE would be good to listen to your advice if that's ok if I am not being cheeky have you retired ?? And did you find it hard to make the move?? Did you buy a house there or you just renting at the moment and what part of cyprus are you living in ? Many many thanks your advice would be much appreciated


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

speak to Mike Johnson on 00 357 99 166532- he sorted out bringing over our cars by RORO ferry. Be VERY aware of the rules- if you haven't owned a vehicle for at least 6 months prior to shipping FROM the UK (not when it arrives in Cyprus), it will not be treated as personal property & you will be hit VERY hard with import duties.

We nearly got hit that way and it took 8 months and a lot of effort before the Customs people would accept that my wife's car WAS her personal property. If we hadn't, it would have cost us in excess of Euros 8,000 in import duties.

Also, watch the new tax regime. Can't remember details at present


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes, I used to go through Menstrie every day on the way to work at the uni. Also had a couple of friends there.
My husband was lucky enough to retire early at 61 last year, I would like to get a part-time job if I can, but it isn't easy at the moment. 
We had been planning the move for about 4/5 years, the more research you do the easier it becomes I think. The hardest part for many people I believe is leaving family and friends behind, but things like Skype and face time are great. But to be honest we were glad to leave the UK. We live in Armou just outside Paphos and love it. We rent, as people will advise you to, and will do so for the foreseeable future. 
We have met quite a lot of Scots here so far and everyone is friendly and helpful. 
Like Martyn said, Mike Johnson is a very useful man to ask about all things cars.
The nights are cold at the moment, but today here is simply beautiful - wall to wall blue skies and warm ...........


----------



## scottisht (Jan 29, 2014)

*ronnie*

just browsing forum and came across your post and could not believe such a small world, my name is also Ronnie and was born in Menstrie ,i live now in Sauchie and spend time living between Scotland and Paphos where we have a property if there is any info that we can help you with give us a call on 212633.we just came back from paphos just before christmas and i will be returning in a few weeks


----------



## Ronald37 (Jan 8, 2014)

Vegaanders said:


> The excise duty you can avoid if you have owned your car more then six months in UK.
> The problem can be the new registration fees but they seem to have been put on hold, I am sure the trojka has something to do with that.
> 
> Anders


Hi there 
Ye I have owned the car for more than 6 months the only problem is your saying about the emissions it puts out it's an AUDI R8 SPORTSCAR


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Ronald37 said:


> Hi there
> Ye I have owned the car for more than 6 months the only problem is your saying about the emissions it puts out it's an AUDI R8 SPORTSCAR


Can you give me the emissions and the cc and I will tell a round figure

Anders


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

Why go to the expense and bother of importing a car? Sell it in the UK and buy 2nd hand one in Cyprus with the proceeds! 

Search Google (or your preferred search engine) for used cars in Cyprus. 

After all, nowhere in the Republic is more than about 3 hours drive away from anywhere else! 

One thing I will say, no matter where you live in Cyprus, a car is essential, if for nothing else than the shopping! 

Pat


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Patg said:


> Why go to the expense and bother of importing a car? Sell it in the UK and buy 2nd hand one in Cyprus with the proceeds!
> 
> Search Google (or your preferred search engine) for used cars in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


I think that bringing a car as personal property will turn out as a economically good business even with transport costs and customs included. 

Bringing a car and pay excise duty plus that is probably not a good business

Anders


----------



## Kaymd (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Ronnie,
We are moving to Cyprus later this year and are planning to bring our car by shipping it to Limassol. It can either come in a container with our other stuff, or we can send it separately, RORO (£500+). I've looked on the customs & excise website (CUSTOMS & EXCISE - Vehicles - Vehicles from member states of the European Union - Under relief from excise duties and VAT), which will give you some idea of costs, but I didn't understand it all. We've been strongly advised to use an agent to help us with the customs procedure.


----------

